# Poll: How much would you spend on a case?



## a111087 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am interested in how much you guys would spend on a quality tower. 
Something like thick brushed aluminum walls (+1.5mm), no cheap plastic, professional minimalistic look, and lots of thick foam to kill the noise.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 24, 2013)

Lian Li, Temjin, Corsair Graphite good cases. I am ordering a cube case the carbide 540 air.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2013)

One of my favorite 
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=242&area=en


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2013)

I spent £230 ($372) on a TJ07 case specifically for watercooling.  A case should never be overlooked for enthusiast grade products and cooling.

I'm on a £120 ($194) Dimastech test bench now and think I'll stay on this platform for a very long time.  Even got a custom made perspex cover for it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2013)

If USD, 100+, if euros (which would be fairer), <100.

But that depends on exactly what you mean by quality. I mean you get what you pay for.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Corsair carbide 540 air for me. I put $200.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 24, 2013)

Dismatech easy v3 for 175$ is my fave "case".
Actual cases I buy the cheapest steel box with a window I can find with external top mount radiator suppor.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2013)

$150. max.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2013)

only 1 case i would spend more than $200 for and that be on a MountainMods U2-UFO Duality which would fit 2 PC's in it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 25, 2013)

My main computer may be in a case that sold for $200+ , but I only paid $150 for it. $100-150 is about the max I'm willing to spend.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2013)

i would spend between 100-200 on a case, i've just been fortunate enough to have the 2 cases in my specs at no charge


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 25, 2013)

depends. If I can get a good one under 100$, I'll take it. But normally, it is between 70 and 140$

I do like Cooler master and Fractal case


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

I've spent from $30 (NZXT Source 210) to over $200 (Silverstone Fortress FT-01) on a case. I didn't mind paying that much for the Silverstone as it is an awesome case and would likely pay about the same if I found it's replacement (I haven't yet- some have come close).

At present, I would be OK with $50-100 for a good quality case like some of the Fractal, Corsair, or better CM HAF series that are available.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 25, 2013)

100 tops, but even then more like $75 tops. I just don't see how anything over $100 is more capable . Sure they start to get flashy looks, but if its just for looks well i suppose whatever suites your fancy.

Only other thing, besides looks, that i could think of was that you may need a big case if you're watercooling...course if i ever watercool i always found it silly to keep the rad inside your case when there's cooler ambient air just on the other side to blow through it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2013)

Got my case from 2008 will last for another 100years.60£


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 26, 2013)

About 2 years ago I bought my Corsair 800D for $260 and it is an absolute beautiful case... though nowadays with my increased LAN participation I don't like the idea of having to deadlift my rig.  I would spend that much again should I find a case that comes close to the 800D.  I just might keep my current one and use it again in the future.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 26, 2013)

Most I've spent on a case was $185 (Cooler Master Cosmos Pure) although if you factor the window kit ($50) and a replacement I/O panel ($38) I bought to install USB 3.0 ports on, then I got to $273. 

Then again, it's likely the last case I'll ever buy.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2013)

i prefer case between $90 - $170, since $90 case usually has better steel ( standard and basic case) for branded case is about $170 max, if more than that i better spend it for upgrading something than just for case


----------



## Bugler (Nov 24, 2013)

I never thought how much I should spend on a case. I guess it's whatever the occasion call for it. Like when I built a budget Celeron system when my old PC died and the case I bought was 30 something dollars but very nice for the price. It even included two fans which was a plus.





Now that I have a nice system to play with I started saving for a better system and buy when there's rebates and discounts at Newegg so when I saw this case at $80 off $150 I grabbed it.





EDIT: whoops, forgot the names. First case is Rosewill FBM-02 dual fan mATX case, second is Xigmatek Gigas Series cube case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

both of my last case i brought where 100ish, CM HAF XB (x2 but one sold lately) and In Win GRone but im more into that kind of look than "pro" gimmick and foam noise cancellation, i play game with my music loud, so i don't care about fan noises  ... sidenote... but my neighborhood  does


----------



## Kursah (Nov 24, 2013)

Sure there are A LOT of really nice cases at $100+, but I am too damn broke and value oriented to spend more than $100. My current Lian Li was $99.99 or so shipped from Newegg years ago. Even when I had a HAF 932 that came to $100 shipped on sale. Honestly I've been really pleased with the $50 or so Rosewill cases I've done budget gaming builds with...plenty of room for fans, drives, big vid cards and cpu coolers, and options for decent cable management, easy to work with. Sure it's mostly plastic, but I suppose if I spent closer to $2000+ on my build a more expensive case would make more sense. Personal preference for me is $100 or less...and with sales or used cases in good shape it's generally realistic.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 27, 2013)

The Rosewill case I have now is better than any $75+ case I've worked with or bought (I had two different full towers that cost about $80 and $125) and only cost me $50 shipped, so I see no reason to spend absurd amounts.  I'd like to get a Fractal Define R4 or NZXT Phantom at some point though.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

I spent about £50 each on three of my last cases, spent £150 on my nzxt switch 810.

tbh im bored of cases now, theyre pain in the arse for swapping out stuff, watercooling is a long process, dust gets in the corners no matter what ya do, weighs a ton, too large.

but they do look good...

next is a test bench and something more dynamic!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 27, 2013)

depends on what im building.  First  major case was a Antec 902 ($120)  then  came the   cosmos 2 ($300)  Next....; a Corsair 900d or a mountain mod.  The small form factors are looking very interesting thoo


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 27, 2013)

None of the cases I have owned, or even the one I own now have I bought "new" from a computer store.
For me price and airflow are a must. I do want a brand new case, a modern looking case.. And the case I really do want doesn't even exist.
Perhaps I should build a case one day?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Generally it all comes down to how much money I have left in the budget after buying all the parts I want.

For the most part I'd put the money into other parts before the case and just by an NZXT Source 210/210 Elite.  For $50 the Source 210 Elite is an amazing case, and all most builds need.  The only down side is there isn't enough room for a dual-120mm radiator at the top of the case.

But for my personal rig I just had to go with the 650T, but I already had all the hardware I wanted, but my old case was...well...old, and I wanted something new that I knew I would like for several years(my old case was 5 years old).


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 29, 2013)

Under 100 euros, I usually buy used cases. My Define R2 cost 30 euros and Sonata III 20 euros.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 29, 2013)

I think that really depends on what you can afford. There are some really awesome cases like the fractal design models that cost around 100 dollars and yet are extremely efficient for both air and water cooling and are made of good quality plastic (which looks good). If you buy something like that you don't have any problems and you won't be disappointed.

On the other hand, you might want something in particular for your taste and spend a lot more even if it is technically not as good or even if the price is not justified, just because we live on a big planet with a lot of people so there are a lot of different tastes, thus choices.

Personally I spent more than 300 for a Caselabs mini-itx SM5 model and I am thrilled with it but it was totally unnecessary in terms of performance. I could have fit my 2 rads and mini itx mobo in a case of half the price, but yeah, the looks and the fact I could afford it judged that.


----------



## Digital1 (Nov 30, 2013)

I paid around £150 UK Sterling for the CM Stormtrooper. Worth every penny imo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 30, 2013)

I spent $130 on my last case. A Raidmax Vampire


----------



## Vario (Nov 30, 2013)

I spent $50 on my Cosmos (used) and probably have about $100 in materials modifying it to my liking (rad grills) and a window panel ($40) and also bought all new fans etc since it came fanless, so all in all I have a lot of money in this case.  My wood case cost me about $20 in wood and about $30AR for the elite 120 interior chassis, and then about $60 in metal panels for fans and power switch, $20 in wood products (sandpaper, stain, poly, etc).

I am planning on making a wooden mid tower with rotated motherboard 90 degrees like the silverstone products so the videocard hangs down, out of wood with 3x120mm intake rad grill fans and using my Antec 300's mobo tray.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 2, 2013)

I have always looked for cases in the price range of $100 to $150 and have always been mid-tower. Now i went with a Full Tower recently and i think i will stay with full tower. I like my new Thermaltake S71 case.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 12, 2013)

Never paid for any of my cases, my first ones I picked up from side of road left for the scrap man. Chopped them up when I went through trying to mod things. Then I realised I was no good at it  Last one was being slung when my last job was changing warehouses. Current was a trade for helping a friend work on his car


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 15, 2013)

with the options and extra stuff, intercontinental shipping, VAT and other taxes, my Caselabs magnum m8 cost my in the vicinity of 700 usd, and i still use an external radiator... god amount of space in it tho.


----------

